# LOT of 1,2 Kilos (2,6lb) of Gold Plated PCB's



## Ellie (Dec 17, 2011)

LOT of 1,2 Kilos (2,6lb) of Gold Plated PCB's gold fingers for gold recovery 

- 250956226117 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250956226117


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 17, 2011)

What is it you are wanting?


----------



## Ellie (Dec 17, 2011)

hello Jimmy.....
I want Just a fair price for the Lot..Let the eBay market deside what may this worth ....


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 17, 2011)

So you are just selling this stuff. Gotcha!


----------



## Ellie (Dec 17, 2011)

yeap its my Auction....
Thnx for looking


----------

